# New Arrival - Sony Slt-A55Vy Dslr



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Chrissy present for myself (ok, so it's a little bit early... :hypocrite: ). I've wanted to have a "serious" camera again after years of point-n-shoot camera's (film & digital) and puting up with all the limitations they impose. Years ago I was an "enthusiastic amateur" SLR photographer, time to get back into it again! Part of the problem has been trying to take decent watch photo's that are stretching the capabilities of my current compact digital - a Canon PowerShot A630.

Did lots of research and read everything I could on the 'net before deciding that this one offered the most bang-for-the-buck whilst being simple enough for the 710 to use without too much fear if she wants to (I'll be keeping the Canon). Lots of gee-whiz technology (even has built-in GPS) to keep me reading the manual for several days, but that's half the fun IMO. Came with 18-55mm & 55-200mm Sony lenses and Sony are going to send me a gadget bag, spare battery & lens "protectors" (assume UV filter or similar) from their accessories catalogue as part of their "Buy-before-Christmas" incentive thing.

Only got it this afternoon, so still charging the battery and digesting the manual. In the meantime, this is what was in the box:










Wish me luck!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Dave - Quite a serious bit of kit there! - Look forward to seeing what you can do with it (after Christmas of course!)

Regards

Paul


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice choice. Friend of mine has a Sony, I don;t think you will be disappointed. :thumbsup:

Trime to Shoot your collection for our viewing pleasure me thinks. :naughty:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent boyztoys! :notworthy: You'll be playing for hours! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------

